# Reminder, Hand Tools Can Hurt You Too



## Gatsby1923 (Oct 22, 2009)

I needed a reminder tonight and scraped my very sharp dovetail saw across my hand. Long but shallow cut. I bandaged it up and will be fine by tomorrow but sometimes we all need a hand tool warning. Last week I saw some one slice a finger open on a marking knife enough to need stitches. My father took off the tip of a finger with a chisel. An engraver who used to do a lot of work for me once hammered an engraving tool through his thumb as well as cut into the web of his hand with a handsaw.

Just remember to keep vigilant and never think powertools are the only way to get hurt.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Just doing simple things like taking a router bit out of a router can cut you just pulling it out and have you finger slide across The blade.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

How about dropping a scary sharp chisel on your foot wearing sneakers?

It hasn't happened to me but I think about stuff like that.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, hand tools can be just as dangerous as a power tool if you take your mind off what you are doing.


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

Knock on wood, I've never cut my self on a power tool, but I've taken some nasty slices with hand tools, usually the dull ones. My favorite is cutting yourself with a hammer, you know you've hit hard when it draws blood.


----------

